# Getting rid of roots from septic field?



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Don’t know all the facts about your house but did you notice this gurgling sound at all before you pumped the tank. If you did then I would be pretty certain the venting is either clogged or it was not properly done in the first place Had an issue that didn’t involve a septic tank and the venting issue was solved with what I believe was an air admittance valve attached to the sink.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I agree, it is a vent issue


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Going to highjack this thread since it's related to a question I have: 

Have an adult maple tree (10-12" DIA trunk) growing approx. 20 ft from edge of septic. When site was excavated for septic they would have tore up anything under it, but it's been two years and maple appears plenty healthy. 

I'm just wondering if I shouldn't do preventative maintenance and cut it down now? 

I'm not particularly attached to it and would rather not deal with replacing some of my field down the line.


----------



## Itchin2fish (Jan 5, 2011)

I owned a rental home that had gurgling sounds, we pulled the toilet next to the gurgling sound and low and behold a pill wrapper was stuck in the toilet flange. fixed the gurgle.


----------

